# Lautstärke anpassen?



## Mister Magoo (24. März 2005)

Hallo!
Ich benutze den RealOne Player 2.0 und habe das Problem,dass einige Musiktitel leiser sind als andere (Format RealAudio 8).
Kann man die Lautstärke der Titel anpassen?


----------



## liquidbeats (30. März 2005)

ja das Klapt, ich empfehle dir Cool edit 2000
damit kannst du alle Deine Titel schön Anpassen 


gruß


----------



## Mister Magoo (30. März 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Habe "Cool Edit" installiert. 
Allerdings höre ich bei den Titeln, die im "RealAudio 8"-Format sind, nur Rauschen...

Kann man mit "Cool Edit" diese Titel in MP3-Format konvertieren?
Beim Realplayer gibt es das nur als kostenpflichtige Sonderfunktion...


----------



## tarcus (30. März 2005)

Was haben diese Dateien denn für Endungen? *.rm ? Sorry keine Ahnung, aber ein gutes Programm für MP3s das die Files automatisch auf eine gleiche Lautstärke bringt, und sogar recht schnell, ist MP3Trim! Einfach mal danach googeln!


----------



## Mister Magoo (30. März 2005)

Die Dateien im "RealAudio 8-Format" haben die Endung "rmj".
Das Problem ist (wie ich gerade feststellen musste), dass anscheinend nur der RealPlayer dieses Format erkennt...

Deswegen habe jetzt die CD bei der die Titel wesentlich leiser sind als bei den anderen im MP3-Format auf meinem PC gespeichert.
Kann ich jetzt mit Cool Edit die Lautstärke an die anderen MP3´s angleichen?

Und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Mister Magoo (30. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Mit mpTrim ist es mir gelungen, die Lautstärke der sehr leisen Titel zu erhöhen.
Kann sie nur nicht genauso laut wie die anderen machen, da sonst die Klangqualität 
darunter leidet.
Ist aber aufjedenfall besser als zuvor...


----------



## raida (18. April 2005)

Zur Lautstärkenangleichung kann ich nur MP3Gain empfehlen  
Einfachste Bedienung und tolle Ergebnisse. Einfach den Regler auf 95 dB (optimale CD-Qual) einstellen und rechnen lassen.


----------



## Watusimann (24. April 2005)

Converter 

Wenn du Cool edit schon installiert hast, fehlen dir eigentlich nur noch div. VST plugins (declicker, denoiser) die das rauschen rausnehmen bzw drücken. Die quali leidet dadurch leider auch ein wenig, denn der Rauschteppich liegt über dem gesamten frequenzbereich.Entweder lebst du mit dem rauschen oder du knappst hier und da mal einen freq. bereich weg. evtl. stellst du mal ein kleinen loop online, wo man mal schauen kann in wie weit man da was machen kann.


----------

